# Abandoned, Retired and Rusty Relics.



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

When Marcel visited a few months ago, one of the things that he wanted to see were the hulks of old, unused cars in the backyard of almost every home in the United States. Secretly, I also have a fascination with finding old relics of cars in backyards. My dad was a used car dealer who stockpiled a lot of cars from the 40s, 50s and 60s so I grew up checking them out.

Anyway, I found a thread on a forum dedicated to rusting masses of metal across the USA. Here are some cool pics from the forum....

Abandoned, retired and rusty relics...old vehicles - ADVrider

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 3, 2013)

There are many well preserved cars from the 20's and up in the deserts of AZ and CA. out there to be found. The dry heat and mild winters ensured that they survive. Idiots shoot them, but that can be fixed. (The cars, not the idiots.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

Wish I had the $$$ to restore a few.......

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate to say it, but out in the country most people in the South's backyard is like that (My grandmother included).

What is the 3rd car down?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 3, 2013)

I believe that's a Messerschmitt car. They had to find something to make after the war. If I remember correctly, Tony (Rocketeer) has one and posted it on the What are you driving thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey I found an airplane on that site! Anyone know what it was?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

yeah, its one that doesn't fly anymore.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> What is the 3rd car down?


Looks like a Messerschmitt KR200, hard to tell the year without the trim intact...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2013)

Dang it, I should have known that. I get that car mixed up with the one made by a fridge company.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2013)

There were quite a few "bubble cars" made directly following the war, several were made by former aircraft manufacturers.

Germany alone had Messerschmitt, Heinkel and BMW making them.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice idea Chris 

Remember when I asked you that, the first house we saw had a streched limo in his garden? I mean, who drives a streched limo? I'll see if I can find the picture.

Edit: found it


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2013)

Hard to see that one without laying on the floor!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 4, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hey I found an airplane on that site! Anyone know what it was?
> 
> View attachment 247080


Scrap Metal.  


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 4, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Hard to see that one without laying on the floor!


Sorry about that, it was okay when I uploaded it from my iPod.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2013)

The aircraft wreck looks like the remains of an Avenger.


----------



## Readie (Nov 4, 2013)

Hillman or Grumman 

I like those pics of abandoned vehicles in the desert. Doesn't anyone want to save them?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Hillman or Grumman
> 
> I like those pics of abandoned vehicles in the desert. Doesn't anyone want to save them?


Depends on where they're at.

Back in the 80's, we used to go on "car" hunts among the abandoned towns and roads in the California desert. We found a few nice gems, but had to be sure we weren't on private property.

One of the vehicles we salvaged was a 1934 Duesenburg J that was full of so many bullet holes, I didn't think it could be saved at first. Of course, there were many others, like a 1940 Ford, early Hillman, 1934 Chevrolet to name a few.

For decades, the cars were just abandoned and left to rot and their numbers added up over the years. Then about the late 1970s car restorers started travelling around snapping them up and a little later, in the 1980's, scrap-metal dealers actually drove through the smaller communities and remote areas with a portable crushers and scoured the countryside for old cars (and other metal items: mine equipment, metal buildings, etc) to crush and send overseas.

So while there are some old vehicles still about, they aren't nearly the number they used to be. Most are in very remote areas, protected Federal land or private property.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2013)

John, if it was a Hillman Avenger, it would be orange dust by now !!!


----------



## s1chris (Nov 4, 2013)

Cool, you don't have any 40's willys jeeps laying around that fancy finding their way to the UK by any chance?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2013)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## Glider (Nov 4, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> I believe that's a Messerschmitt car. They had to find something to make after the war. If I remember correctly, Tony (Rocketeer) has one and posted it on the What are you driving thread.



My brother in law sold one which he had restored last and it went for approx. GBP 13.000


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2013)

A couple of images found via the net..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2013)

I absolutely love checking out old cars like this! Great pics Wurger!

Oh, Marcel, I fixed the pic.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2013)

Where are those first few cars? The Dagobah System?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 4, 2013)

Airframes said:


> The aircraft wreck looks like the remains of an Avenger.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2013)

NICE shots....


----------



## Readie (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Matt. Those French cars and the Standard Vanguard are a long way from home.
The DS1 is a beautiful car and worth saving.


----------



## A4K (Nov 5, 2013)

Great shots guys!

Jim, I reckon the aircraft is a PV-1 Ventura or PV-2 Harpoon, starboard side up.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2013)

Excellent idea for a thread Chris!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2013)

The image source .. the Internet


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2013)

They must be down in Florida!

Yellow truck is a 1959 Chevrolet Apache!


----------



## Readie (Nov 6, 2013)

I think the first one is an Austin Westminster.
Most here were used up for 'banger racing' as they are ( were) heavy and strong.
Fitted with a Rolls Royce engine too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool shots...


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 7, 2013)

I think you might be right Evan, it certainly looks like a PV-1 Ventura.






Very nice pictures; I think that Vanguard was taken in New Zealand; it's number plate looks familiar.


----------



## A4K (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers Grant, I reckon so. Apart from the general shape, you can see the tailwheel doors and ventral gun position quite clearly.

Is that a recent pic above btw? NZ400's lost her paint since I last saw her. 

Re the cars - cool shots guys! Will add some of my own sometime (all stored in Hungary for now)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2013)

some more...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Have to admit NJ, when I first read the title of this thread, I thought that it'd pics of you and your bandmates, after a gig and wild afterparty! 

Cool pics everyone....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2013)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2013)

Those old Ford trucks, with the outhouse in the field behind bring a tear to my eyes....... Who in the world would let them sit there like that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2013)

"Imma goner fix'em up, right cheer!"


----------



## silence (Nov 11, 2013)

What's the old joke about a redneck mowing his yard and finding seven cars up on blocks?....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2013)

Post #37, 8th picture down: a '36 Chevrolet coupe

I must have this...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 12, 2013)

Had my eye on that one too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2013)

Same here! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 13, 2013)

How about some to make you guys weep???

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2013)

4th one down looks like my '66 Mustang sitting in the driveway :/


----------



## Njaco (Nov 13, 2013)

I wish I had my '67 again......


----------



## Marcel (Nov 13, 2013)

The 9th is that a dodge charger?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 13, 2013)

That is a Pontiac GTO.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2013)

My '66 could qualify for the thread! 

And this pic is almost 3 years old...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2013)

Lovely shots Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 13, 2013)

oh man, GG! Mine was a '67 with a 289 and Bullitt green in color. I stupidly sold it when I really didn't need to.


----------



## kettbo (Nov 14, 2013)

yup, tragedy pictures. 
To lighten up this thread, some HOPE for the forlorn and neglected! Some get reborn!
After I cut out the bad parts from mine, I had this left.






cut weld, straighten, primer and block, repeat 5x, then paint and clear..then cut and buff






not done yet but getting close...lots of work and time passed between the pictures! But happy I did it all myself. 1:1 scale model building!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2013)

great pics again Chris...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2013)

Njaco said:


> oh man, GG! Mine was a '67 with a 289 and Bullitt green in color. I stupidly sold it when I really didn't need to.


I have had some real nice cars in the past that I kick myself in the ass for not keeping, but such is life, I suppose.

I purchased this 65 1/2 delete option 6 cyl. - "Cruise-O-Matic" 3-speed auto from a gal who needed the money, I am honestly not a Ford fan. I haven't been able to really do anything with it because life-situations keep derailing my plans...and so it sits.



kettbo said:


> yup, tragedy pictures.
> To lighten up this thread, some HOPE for the forlorn and neglected! Some get reborn!
> ...not done yet but getting close...lots of work and time passed between the pictures! But happy I did it all myself. 1:1 scale model building!


Outstanding job!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 19, 2013)

Marcel said:


> The 9th is that a dodge charger?



the one with the fin or the one above it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2013)

The ones with Wings are Plymouth "Super Birds" 

The black car above the green Super Bird is a '69 or '70 Pontiac GTO


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 19, 2013)

that is what i was getting at...he might have counted the 2 pics side be side as 1


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2013)

TWO Roadrunner Daytonas rusting away................. I am shocked, and I'm a Chevy man!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 20, 2013)

you ever try to buy something like that? I had a friend in high school who had a 30 some ford parked in his front yard. people would see it and try to buy it off of them....offering great amounts of cash. they wouldnt give it up. "going to fix it up someday" was their answer. someday never came...it rusted to the point of being worthless and was towed out and crushed. i had the same experience when i was looking for my first car. found an old ford truck ( so old it had wood spoke wheels and a flat head engine iirc ) under a pile of wood. it wasnt in that great of shape to begin with but my dad owned an auto parts store...so i tended to look at the possibilities rather than reality. the guy would not part with it. he "had plans" for it. i kept my eye on it over the years to see his "plans" ... it decayed into a heap of rust. it boggles the mind but that is the way it plays out more often than not....sad. it seems these people take some sort pride or satisfaction having something everyone wants and having the power to deny them it.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2013)

"The road to h3ll is paved with good intentions"......

That Camaro...... what a job resurecting it from a heap. Every once in a while I see one in Oz, it just looks so out of place. I have see one '66 Chev El Camino here, missed the sale by minutes. I had two '65 El Cabongs for shop trucks in the States. Now I have a '97 Holden Comadore ute. Hard to get them outta your system once you got one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2013)

[email protected], thats cool! Wish we had something similar here in the Colonies.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2013)

You can still get them Chris. You just have to hunt them down.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2013)

Plymouth made a "Rampage" that was much like the Holden "Ute" back in the 80's - 90's


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2013)

Didn't Chevy or Pontiac come out with a new El Camino type couple years back? woulda been the Holden from Oz badged as a GM car.
Like the GTO is or was a Holden rear wheel drive.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2013)

We haven't had the Chevy El Camino/GMC Cabellero since '88

There was some talk about brining it back, but it never happened. I think the closest thing to a modern El Camino would be Chevy's SSR made between 2003 and 2006.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2013)

Subaru also had the "Brat". Always wanted one.

.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2013)

Its not always cars...................

.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeeze, Chris, when I first read the title I thought you were posting about me

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2013)

Second from last shot is Panther 'A' - winder where that is/was ? !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Second from last shot is Panther 'A' - winder where that is/was ? !


From the looks of the car and other debris, I'm going to guess in a German redneck's front yard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2013)

Poland?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2013)

Could even be the UK, although doubtful. The stuff at right side background looks ex- British military. It also looks like it was in the last thirty years or maybe less.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice stuff Chris!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2013)

Not bad at all!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess its not always cars or tanks in someone's backyard.....

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2014)

Dam............


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 20, 2014)

Jimmy Jillickers, a Twin Muzzie still glued together...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)

Double Damn....!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2014)

Holy Molley !


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 21, 2014)

dang...why not sell one or 2 in order to get one completely running and flyable,,,,


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

It's an F-82 Twin Mustang. The guy has a bunch of neat stuff. I'll see if I can find the web-site.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

Wasn't that Walter Saplota's back yard? (I likely spelt his last name wrong)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like that F-82 still has it's centerline drop-tank, too...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

You are correct Capt. Here is the link to the website. 
Walters Farm by Rodney Williams


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wasn't that Walter Saplota's back yard? (I likely spelt his last name wrong)



Yes, it is....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/soplata-airplane-sanctuary-35873.html


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

Those pictures must be old. Someone has that twin 'stang and is restoring it.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Those pictures must be old. Someone has that twin 'stang and is restoring it.



They are from 1987


----------



## parsifal (Jan 22, 2014)

certainly some interesting stuff there


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool stuff!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 22, 2014)

hmmm that is only about an hour and a half from where i live. if it wasnt 0 degrees out this weekend i might think if trying to find the place.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)

Now that is just tragic!


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2014)

the '65 fastback is killing me!


----------



## N4521U (May 21, 2014)

Why--------------o----------------------why???????????????????????????


----------



## daveT (May 22, 2014)

Abandoned planes that need to be saved!


----------



## daveT (May 22, 2014)

C-53D Skytrooper in a guys yard in Petal Mississippi along with some other stuff


----------



## daveT (May 22, 2014)

More from Mississippi, recent pictures, undisclosed location


----------



## daveT (May 22, 2014)

Anybody know the location of the PV aircraft wreck from photo post #6?


----------



## parsifal (May 22, 2014)

some shots would make great scene material for a future episode of Walking Dead i reckon


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2014)

I'd love to have that old Chevy fire truck!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)

Man, some of those shots are awesome....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2014)

Oh wow a Gremlin! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2014)

I am gong to have to stop reading this thread, it's too dam depressing!


----------



## daveT (May 23, 2014)

As per request, fire truck and Gremlin plus a couple more.
You know the stuff has been there awhile when it has sunk up to the floor boards. 
By the way, Every vehicle is For Sale. but they are down in the heart of Dixie, near Columbus Mississippi. 
A car pickers dream.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

The VW and the Corvair look like keepers!

Does the cat come with a purchase?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2014)

Oh the Gremlin is not the LEVIS edition. Will have to pass.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2014)

daveT said:


> Abandoned planes that need to be saved!



Great pics! You ought to post them here!!....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/water-sand-35044.html


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2014)

Oh damn, the VW might be worth something!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Oh damn, the VW might be worth something!!


Probably not as much as an earlier model would be worth ('64 or earlier)

This one looks to be a '65 or '66 (maybe even a '64)...hard to tell unless I could see the front turn signals.

It has the thick trim, but it's missing the typical "1300" seen on the deck lid (boot or engine cowl cover) of most '66 models.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2014)

Such a shame to see them all in that state


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Man, if I had the Gremlin I'd paint it lime green and go cruise Walmart in style!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2014)

LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 25, 2014)

remember when the corvair was called a coffin on wheels? now it is a boat compared to smart cars...


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2014)

I drive past this one all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

I think that looks better than the tractors of today.


----------



## T Bolt (May 30, 2014)

It does have some style. I would guess from the early fifties.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2014)

It does, and looks more aerodynamic.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2014)

Certain things definitely did have more style back then...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2014)

Yeah...definitely...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Probably not as much as an earlier model would be worth ('64 or earlier)
> 
> This one looks to be a '65 or '66 (maybe even a '64)...hard to tell unless I could see the front turn signals.
> 
> It has the thick trim, but it's missing the typical "1300" seen on the deck lid (boot or engine cowl cover) of most '66 models.



Seem to have the smaller taillights though, when did they change to the larger ones?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Seem to have the smaller taillights though, when did they change to the larger ones?


Those tail light assemblies were found on the bug from '63 through '66. The '67 Bug's tail lights were a mixed bag of earlier style and a type that had a reverse lamp lens, the '68 were larger and all had a reverse lamp lens.

Before 1964, the Bug's decklid (engine cover) had the "Pope's nose" style license plate lamp housing and the decklid had a taper at the base for those early years, changing with the '67.

So seeing the front turn lamps would help narrow it down some, since they were white in a small housing until 1964, amber in a small housing for 1965/66 and amber in a larger housing for 1967.

I still think it's a '65, possibly a '66


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2014)

I used to own a '62....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2014)

I had an imported 1966 (made for Europe, not North America) and a 1968. The '68 was customized to look like a 2 seat bathtub speedster style, circa 1959...

I miss having a Bug, they were alot of fun to own drive.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2014)

Would definitely get another one, always liked the early callooker style...with a split window or the smaller one...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 1, 2014)

_*I miss having a Bug, they were alot of fun to own drive*._

except driving one in the winter!! those heater boxes really didnt do much and forget defrosting the windshield! we used a 12 volt hair dryer for doing that....lol.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2014)

My '66 was fully tricked out in true "Cal-Bug" fashion and even though I had the 36 horse shroud and headers on my pumped up 1300, I didn't replace the heater boxes with "J" tubes, which allowed me heat during the winter (only when I was in motion, of course) but in Southern California, harsh winter conditions like ice, snow and low temps weren't a problem. Well, unless we drove up to the nearby mountains...lol


----------



## parsifal (Jun 4, 2014)

My money pit was a '65 Austin Healey Sprite Mark III. Spoked and chromed wheels, with 1275CC Cooper engine and Scott Blower. Flat drop forged Pistons, large valves, double strength valve springs, blueprinted crankshaft. I put in a stroker crank, but needed to strengthen the crank assembly with four bolt mains. straight through exhaust with extractors. Then i needed to to put extra heavy duty sway bars on the thing to make it a bit safe going around corners. Needed to put in a power booster and oversized brake discs (Mk IIIs had front discs at least). It needed a new, oversize radiator and a water pump to improve cooling. From memory i ran it at 5-6 lbs boost 

Acelaration was pretty good, at about 0 to 60mph in about 6.8 seconds. Top speed was initially disappointing,, but them I put in the fifth gear overdrive kit, which did improve things a little. I think i mamanged to get 103mph on a straight level section of the highway once or twice. Most Sprites are only good to cruise at around 6-65 mph, but mine could comfortably cruise at 75mph all day with the strengthened lower engine. 

I bought the thing in 1985, spent $15K and many hours doing it up, crashed it, rebuilt it, another 7K. It rusted the floor, put a new floor pan kit in, new harness, and carpet kit. Went on a 2500 trip to Perth and back....not comfortable. Used it as my daily drive until 1998, got married, had my son, no room for three in a two place car. sold it for $22000 and still miss it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

What a sweet ride!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2014)

I have had 2 money pits - one I loved and one I...well. It was a 1973 Fiat 850 Spyder. Enough said.

The love was a 1978 Ford F-250 4X4 with a 351 M and a New Process 435 tranny with a granny gear. Dana 44 front and Dana 70 rear with Detroit Lockers. No lift. Truck would go through anything. Finally sold it when the marriage went south. I should have joined it.


----------



## parsifal (Jun 6, 2014)

Loved those Spyders, but like nearly all the italian women ive known, was usually trouble to its significant other....


----------



## YakFlyer (Jun 9, 2014)

Made my mind up that was an Avenger, then scrolled down, airframes bet me to it.


----------



## javlin (Jun 10, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Yes, it is....
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/soplata-airplane-sanctuary-35873.html



Chris my father was a radio operator on a B-17 in WWII and had told me that right after the war P-51's flew from the plant to the scrap yard and could be had 5K though alot of money back then what an investment could of that been ?The article written by the son over at Air&Space was intriguing at the sight you listed


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2014)

A buddy at work sent me this e-mail. (I asked for more information)

Derelict British DeHavilland Dove Mk 5. I found it at the fence line of a private property. There were a lot of other old airplane wrecks in the property. Have to go back one day for a pick around the place. (See below)







Westland Wessex /Sikorsky S58 ex Australian Navy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2014)

Saw this seaplane in Sozopol (south of Burgas) on the Black Sea coast.

Doesn't look rusty and it doesn't really look abandoned.

But it sure looks retired...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 11, 2014)

Interesting stuff guys. I happened upon this Leopard tank on the weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2014)

Cool tank. Looks small though.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, if we're gonna do tanks......

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2014)

I want one of those first ones!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2014)

Are they some type of DUKW?


----------



## parsifal (Jun 17, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Interesting stuff guys. I happened upon this Leopard tank on the weekend



Is that the one that has been placed on display in Canberra, near Questicon?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2014)

The abandoned Studebaker plant in Detroit. Rows and rows of engines that will never run...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2014)

parsifal said:


> Is that the one that has been placed on display in Canberra, near Questicon?



Nope. This one is at Woodford, QLD.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2014)

Gees, the Studebaker one kills me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2014)

More information about that airplane graveyard in Australia:

Ahh. I found the place by complete accident. 
It was a holiday long weekend last weekend so we drove up country on Sunday, just for something to do. 
We had lunch at a country pub (hotel) in a town called NAGAMBIE and drove on to another pretty little town, called HEATHCOTE about 30 miles way. 
Nearing Heathcote, I drove around a corner and there were all these old planes sitting on the ground in a private property.

Here's more.






Cessna C172 Remains











Fokker F28 Fellowship Airliner Fuselage






A Beechcraft Queenair to the Left and the old DeHavilland Dove to the Right


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh man!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 18, 2014)

Whats the one with the Czech? markings?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2014)

Those are Polish markings and that is a PZL TS-11 Iskra good sir!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 18, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Those are Polish markings and that is a PZL TS-11 Iskra good sir!



Thanks


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2014)

I saw that also instead of the airliner.  Good show!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 22, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Well, if we're gonna do tanks......
> 
> .
> View attachment 264850
> View attachment 264851



i have never seen a 4 wheeled duck.....the ones i have seen are 6 wheeled. they have had these for years here in pittsburgh....give tours of the rivers and city in them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a T-34/85, probably easier to find than a Tiger I, Tiger II with Henschel turret or a Panther!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2014)

Went on a DUKW tour in Baltimore with Captain Quaker on my honeymoon. Loved it.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)

We have Duk boat tours here in Philly also ....but with an added dimension of fun!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2014)

There used to be DUKMs giving tours of the King Edward Dock and waterfront at Liverpool, for many years, until last summer. They were painted bright yellow, and operated under the banner of 'The Yellow Duckmarine' (!), a play on the Beatles song of course.
After a couple sank, they stopped operating !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2014)

For many years, the U.S. Forest Service operated a WWII vintage LSI on Trinity Lake over in Trinity County (neighboring county, here) and the thing was painted pink. Why pink? No one knows how that got started, but it was always kept that way.

They used to haul supplies across the lake and to haul flood timber and other water hazards out of the lake. They occasionally rescued tired and struggling deer out of the water during the deer's migration. (Deer used to migrate through the valleys before the lake was made, now they swim)

That old LSI was tired and had a habit of sinking whenever the mood struck it. Last I heard, it's sitting in about 20 feet of water near one of the service docks...it sank during one winter and they decided to let it stay


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2014)

What happened to those tourists?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

They are still waiting.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2014)

If that's the Hudson river, they probably melted


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Two European tourists were killed on the Delaware River DUK tour.

.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ1e-4lzbkk_


----------



## Njaco (Sep 10, 2014)

.



.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------

